# Reconfirmed why I chose Glock



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

While at the range I compared the Glock with the M&P 9 and the Sig P226, and I am a lot more accurate with the Glock. Lethal with all three, but I shot tighter groups with considerably more speed with my G17. Granted I have had more time more recently with the Glock, and I'm sure if I worked with the other two I would tighten it up some, but at the end of the day, the Glock just fit me like a custom made glove. To be honest I was hoping the M&P would work better for me, and I could do fine with it, but my Glock secured its place in my hand as if it was saying "those are fine pistols, but they ain't me". She was right!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Glocks are an enigma to me. I don't like the way they feel in my hand, but I have always shot them as well as anything I own.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ Feel the same way... I shoot them very well, but they're just "meh" to me. 

I carry one for duty but don't care to own one. Maybe if I modified it a bit... but nothing compels me to own one. I'd end up changing the sights, trigger and grip eventually to turn it into something it's not.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I certainly understand. When I decided to go to Glock, it hurt my feelings a bit bc I have absolutely loved the P226, and still do. But I just HAD to give the new Gen4 a shot just to see, and the thing was just sweet. Once I got back to shooting the P226, I was short stroking it two to three times per mag! Then I picked the G17 Gen4 back up and it was like sweetness, just like this time. I guess Glock is my gun.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Doesn't the gen 4s have a better grip than its predecessors?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

youngvet24 said:


> Doesn't the gen 4s have a better grip than its predecessors?


Better depends on what one likes, but for me, yes. It is 1/32" more narrow and comes with the multiple Backstrap system. Newer versions also come with three extra grips with extended dovetails.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Glocks dont feel the best in my hand but i cant argue that there not great pistols. Fits like a glove in my left hand, just not quite the same in my right which is what i prefer.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> While at the range I compared the Glock with the M&P 9 and the Sig P226, and I am a lot more accurate with the Glock. Lethal with all three, but I shot tighter groups with considerably more speed with my G17. Granted I have had more time more recently with the Glock, and I'm sure if I worked with the other two I would tighten it up some, but at the end of the day, the Glock just fit me like a custom made glove. To be honest I was hoping the M&P would work better for me, and I could do fine with it, but my Glock secured its place in my hand as if it was saying "those are fine pistols, but they ain't me". She was right!


Interesting. Did the same comparison, (with the exception of the Sig), and the M&P was the clear winner. Whatever works.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a g19 second gen,that I love,always fires,more accurate than I am,and will always be in rotation. you can't go wrong.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well...I have reconfirmed, again, why I use Glocks. After six months with the new HK VP9, a pistol that I feel lives up to the hype, I have gone back to the Glock 19 Gen4. It just fits me better than any pistol I've shot, and for several reasons. Grip, reliability, shootability, ease of use/maintenance, safety, size, cost...for me, it truly is the best EDC pistol made.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> Grip, reliability, shootability, ease of use/maintenance, safety, size, cost...for me, it truly is the best EDC pistol made.


I'd have to second that. They just seem to work right out of the box. There are also many aftermarket parts available for those of us who like to customize our guns.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

That's another thing. The aftermarket market is HUGE for Glock. That has a very big advantage.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DID YOU KEEP THE BOX?
Is it still in perfect condition?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> DID YOU KEEP THE BOX?
> Is it still in perfect condition?


Which box? For the Glock?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

First time I held a Glock frame, I was like... You put a barrel on a squirt gun?

Forgive me but I need metal. Aluminum was tough but I'm ok with it now.


As for Glocks, those that I know that have them love them.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Well...I have reconfirmed, again, why I use Glocks. After six months with the new HK VP9, a pistol that I feel lives up to the hype, I have gone back to the Glock 19 Gen4. It just fits me better than any pistol I've shot, and for several reasons. Grip, reliability, shootability, ease of use/maintenance, safety, size, cost...for me, it truly is the best EDC pistol made.


I'm confused. You mentioned in two previous posts in this thread that you get a new gen4 G17 and here you are saying it's a G19. Which one did you get?

FWIW, I have two of each of these models to cover the gen3 and gen4 versions.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CW:


> First time I held a Glock frame, I was like... You put a barrel on a squirt gun?


Very good CW, very good. I had the same sentiments. When they first came out, I thought that's the ugliest damn pistol on the planet. I swore I'd never buy one. Then when I started noticing that most major law enforcement agencies started using them. I had to get one to see what all the fuss was about. My first was a G26 .9mm. Before I even fired it I loaded up a couple of magazines full of snap caps and hand cycled them. I could just tell by the feel of it that this thing was going to work. The way it chambered and ejected the snap caps was effortless, no hang ups whatsoever. Wow! Can't wait to shoot it with live ammunition. No matter what I put through it, the damn thing functioned flawlessly. I was so impressed that the following week I had to have another one only a .45, so I went out and bought a G30. Same story. Can't have a "nine" and a .45 and not have a .40 so I bought a G23. Again same story. The things I do not like about them is the polymer trigger and guide rod assembly, some do not like the plastic sights. Cheapen's the gun somewhat, hell that's just me. I was pleasantly surprised that there are so many aftermarket parts available for this pistol to change it to my liking. I replaced all three with an aluminum trigger, non captive steel guide rod and "Tru-Glo" sights, and stainless steel pins for aesthetics. I now have what I consider a perfect set of every day carry guns. Whether it is the best gun on the market is debatable. I just know that from my experience they work straight out of the box, no alterations necessary unless you're like me who enjoys not only shooting but customizing/personalizing guns.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> Well...I have reconfirmed, again, why I use Glocks. After six months with the new HK VP9, a pistol that I feel lives up to the hype, I have gone back to the Glock 19 Gen4. It just fits me better than any pistol I've shot, and for several reasons. Grip, reliability, shootability, ease of use/maintenance, safety, size, cost...for me, it truly is the best EDC pistol made.


How about your 32 posts , range reports, recommendations for the vp9 ?

What really happened ? (tease)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> Which box? For the Glock?


I think "Steve" was joking about the Beretta box that "Cabella's" scribbled all over. Pretty hard to do on a plastic box with a ball point pen. A little "Goo gone" will remove the stickers.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Glocks are great but I shoot the M&P better and the Sig takes the prize as most accurate for me. I own 8 Glocks but I plan on getting the G29 for Black Bear Protection and maybe a new G19.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shaolin;
I find that I am better with a striker fired pistol, because of their consistent trigger pull. I have a couple of Springfields and have had the same results as with the Glocks. I really like the Springfields, somewhat better made than the Glocks at least appearance wise and they do feel good. Their only drawback is that there are more parts in them, arguably more to go wrong. Although I haven't had any real issues with them either, other than a stuck loaded chamber indicator on one of them. The cause was a metal sliver that worked it's way between the indicator and the channel it rides in. Probably caused when the retaining pin was driven in. Easy fix. My only thought was that dirt could do the same thing causing a round to not chamber.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> DID YOU KEEP THE BOX?
> Is it still in perfect condition?


The Glock IS a box. Bless it's heart.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TurboHonda:


> The Glock IS a box. Bless it's heart.


Some say a stick of butter. As they say "things go better with butter".


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

It must be a guy need for a tool thing - I need a hammer on my pistol.

I did love my PX4. But when I did cleanings I saw wear of the few steel contact points on the frame, plus some plastic wear. It unsettled me.

And since the cost of a 96a1 was just a little bit more, I took some loss on a trade in. I am still very happy with my 96.

Perhaps an advantage is a local shop focuses on Glocks and does custom grip stippling which seems easier on a composite frame.


----------

